# adopting a greyhound with 3 year old male vizsula



## Gulliver (Aug 10, 2012)

We are thinking of adopting a rescue greyhound, we have a three year old male Vizsla who we love to pieces. Does anyone know how these breeds would do together?


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

We have never had interaction with a greyhound, but our boy loves Italian greyhound and whippets. They love to wrestle, and of course, run. 

If it is an ex-track dog, I have seen some not tolerant of boisterous dogs, but temperament is important with any new addition.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

I have heard that greyhounds cannot be off leash, that they will take off. If so, I don't think that walking your V off leash and the gh on leash would work. That the gh would want to go with the V. I'm not saying it won't work, just that it's a possible issue that you should look into.

Bob


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

When we used to go to dog parks our Sadie played with the smaller greyhounds sometimes. The full sized ones weren't very playful and honestly, even if they were, they tired out after about 15 minutes - they could never keep up with a V! 

There were no personality conflicts between the breeds - except with just one of the smaller Italian greyhounds. He was a little snippy. 

I would definitely introduce them first and make sure they like each other. If so you should be fine!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Vizsla said:


> When we used to go to dog parks our Sadie played with the smaller greyhounds sometimes. The full sized ones weren't very playful and honestly, even if they were, they tired out after about 15 minutes - they could never keep up with a V!
> 
> There were no personality conflicts between the breeds.


That's the same experience we've had with them. Dex likes them for a couple minutes because they can keep up with him in a game of chase. But they really do only run for a minute or so before they're done! They call greyhounds "the fastest couch potatoes." Usually the other greyhound owners are trying to get their dogs excited to run/play because they are just so chill.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

And you're thinking of adopting because....?

V's are very attached to their folks. Often, although they love their peeps at the park, etc., they really like being King at home. Bringing another dog in changes that.

Also, Greyhounds are not socialized to folks and other dogs and houses, they are track dogs, and their lives are very different. If you do this, make sure the Grey in question has been properly socialized, and that your V and s/he have been together and demonstrated their compatibility.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Many, many Vizsla owners also have other dogs and everything goes well. Vs are social dogs so adding another companion for them is a great idea, in my opinion. Of course, adding another dog to any situation changes the dynamic of the household but I really don't see that as a reason to not add to your pack.


I have a friend who owns Vs and fosters greyhounds for rescue. All of her greys are former racers who are "retiring" (often at young ages like 1-2) and are ready for a relaxing, normal life as part of the family. They are adjusted to homes, housebroken, crate trained and socialized. It can take months for them to adjust but they do great and make awesome additions to the family.

As far as a grey and V combo - it could be a great match if you find the right greyhound. Greys tend to be pretty laid back, a little more reserved and couch potatoes for the most part. That isn't always the case though. This past weekend we met the absolute coolest grey at the dog park - he was extremely outgoing, playful, friendly, and very social. He played with Haeden for a while but it was a different kind of play - not as springy and bouncy because their bodies are built differently and greys move differently than Vs. I was very impressed with his personality and could see him meshing well with a V. Moral of the story: if you find the right greyhound to mesh with your V then you'll be A-OK.


----------

